# adult weight predictor, correct or BS?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

My sister was told by a person who runs a rescue that you can tell how large a pup will be grown by doubling the weight at 12 weeks. 

Anyone know if this is true at all? 

I hope it's not true or Mia will only be 16 or 17 pounds. 

Grow Mia, grow!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I certainly hope not! My puppy needs to get a lot bigger then she is at 12 weeks. I can say it has not been true for any of my Rottweilers. They do a whole lot more then double after 12 weeks.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Whew! Thanks.

My last dog was an 8 lb maltese and we want a larger dog that we can jog with, play in the snow with and a dog that can play with other dogs!!

I love Rottweilers. Good Dog Carl was a favorite book around here and my anniversary, daughter's bday and our new puppy Mia's birthday is 6-6! Stupid movie but lucky numbers for us!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am partial, but I have had so many Good Dog Carl's of my own. I have yet to find the nasty ones I keep reading about. In 25+ years of rescuing them I have seen few that were not tail wagging fools. LOL My Dobe is the first non Rottie I have had of my own. At least she is the right color pattern. lol she also was a rescue and has some health concerns I am dealing with right now.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It depends. Every breed has a different formula. Mal was about 28 pounds at 12 weeks and will mature close to 70 (he's 64 pounds now and not nearly done filling out and may still grow another inch, although I hope not.) For some toys, I've heard it's triple the number at 12 weeks, double it and add 1, etc- it just varies and there's no real 'perfect formula' since dogs mature at different rates in different breeds. 

I'd guess that she'd be fairly close to the average of her parents and grandparents' weights.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I've always heard it was double the weight at 16 weeks, although that's for golden retrievers and I do think small breeds reach their adult weight faster. That would put Zoe at 47 pounds in the end, and I think it's about accurate as her mom was 50 (small for a golden) and her dad was 70 (average for a male). Plus she had 4 bouts of worms in her first 4 months, so I'm figuring she was probably a couple pounds too light because of that and will end up around 50-55.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

For small/medium sized breeds it is a bit different, but with large/giant breeds, their adult weight is usually anywhere from 2 - 2 1/2 times the weight they were at 16 weeks of age.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

If I were an organized person, I'd track it but I know I won't remember!

Triple seems right for Mia. Her dad is 26# and her mom is 22#. So maybe 24#??


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I heard double the weight at 4 months for small breeds and at 5 months for larger breeds. 

Natalie is a medium breed. She weighed 20 lbs at 5 months of age and about 43 lbs as an adult...so this estimation seemed to be close.


----------



## keyairuh (Mar 28, 2010)

How big is my dog going to get?
Veterinary & Aquatic Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith



Q. Can I estimate how big my puppy will get?

A. Puppies at different ages grow at different rates, and puppies of different breeds grow at different rates.

A growth chart for dogsTo estimate the size of dog your puppy will grow up to be, use the chart on the right. Find your dog's age, and then draw a line straight up until you find your dog's weight. Then follow the nearest curve or make an imaginary one and follow it over to 30 months of age. Read the corresponding weight for that age. This will approximate the weight your dog will be at adulthood. Remember, this is only an estimate.

Generally, an adult dog will weigh about twice as much as he did when he was 4 months of age; giant breeds will double what they weighed at 5 months.












http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2108&aid=1068


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm..so Tegan will be around 50lbs. I hope she stays that small!


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

With small dogs the rumor is to double the weight at 12 weeks and add 1 pound. Most of the time it isn't true at all. Reardless of the breed, to sum it all up, it depends on the breeder's lines. I know some maltese lines grow slower and mature well into the second year. But with my malt, she stopped growing at six months old, which was common to mature faster with my breeder's lines she told me. There's no garanteed way to really predict a dog's weight, unless you talk to the breeder, unfortunately.


----------

